

How to automate EC2 instance setup with user-data scripts - ckinnan
http://alestic.com/2009/06/ec2-user-data-scripts

======
trapper
We do something similar for our apps on ec2. We use userdata to configure our
ami, which then connects to our puppetmaster with the node details and
everything happens like magic (ssl certs, web adresses, databases, web apps,
security, users etc).

------
pskomoroch
This feature is really underutilized. I render these bootscripts on the fly
with ERB to bootstrap clusters on EC2 with a few config vars, the script then
determines node type at boot from the security group then pulls full source
code from github, which handles mounting drives, NFS, etc.

